# Foam's First Attempt at Bacon



## foamheart (Jun 29, 2013)

I would like to learn to make great bacon because it seems my butcher cut me a good deal on bellys and I just can't ever miss a good deal. You know a guy like me I am sure.

So first belly cut up as best I could to square them up. I plan to do both a dry and a wet cure, but after forgetting to size my cuts to fit a gallon Ziploc, this will be the wet cure.

Pretty cleaned and cut sow belly.













Makin Bacin 002.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jun 29, 2013






Now we proceed with the brine, Of course I used Pop's.

1c Salt

1c brown sugar

1c white sugar

1T pink cure

I added some onion and garlic (not even a teaspoon) to follow my own advice about start minimalistic so you can know what you need to add.

As my good big crockery pot is currently in the service as a table to rest my PC on, I used one of the produce buckets I painstakingly cleaned. Plastic bag on top to ensure cure coverage.

The sow belly slabs seemed to enjoy there new cool pool.













Makin Bacin 003.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jun 29, 2013






12 days later and they wanted out! Said their little skin was about to pucker. Removed them, rinsed 'em, patted 'em down in the baby colander.













Makin Bacin 004.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jun 29, 2013






I understand a taste is usually tried at this point. So break out a knife since the slabs were still chilly cold they cut fairly well, but glad I got the butcher doing this for me now.













Makin Bacin 005.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jun 29, 2013






Into the the dutch oven. I know there is no sound, but let me tell yas those slices are making happy sounds. Makes me smile just hearing 'em.













Makin Bacin 007.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jun 29, 2013






Boy I really did take the minimalistic approach, they have taste but definitely NOT salty enough. everything else could probably double also. Maybe some "More Spice" ?













Makin Bacin 009.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jun 29, 2013






The ladies have gotten used to the cold so I stuck 'em back in the fridge to dry off for a couple of days. Probably smoke Monday or Tuesday. I will rub 'em down with some spice to see if it will buck up their mild taste a little. besides they always appreciate a good massage. That's it for now, I closed the door and gave 'em some privacy to dry off.

Got three more bellys in storage at the butchers. Did I mention how much fun this is?

Will update when I start smoking.

::EDIT:: Those few little pieces just looked too good not to cure and smoke, They will most definitely find there way into a bean pot.


----------



## gary morris (Jun 29, 2013)

Hi Foamheart, looking good!  I'm going the same way - minimum spices to the brine, did you get any of the onion and garlic come through with your tester slices?  

I haven't added any spices yet.  

What will you add for the rub, I've read some guys use cracked pepper, I'm going to use this.  From the qview's looks like some real nice bellies.

Gary


----------



## themule69 (Jun 29, 2013)

Foam looks great. How long will you smoke them? What will you be using for smoke?

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## big dee (Jun 29, 2013)

Foamheart,

Looks like a great start.

Dennis


----------



## foamheart (Jun 29, 2013)

Gary Morris said:


> Hi Foamheart, looking good!  I'm going the same way - minimum spices to the brine, did you get any of the onion and garlic come through with your tester slices?
> 
> I haven't added any spices yet.
> 
> ...


No, I didn't get any taste of onion or garlic specifically, although there is a good mild taste going on.

Rubs, I had definitely thought of a salt rub prior to tasting, why? Because I am doing this so Pop can maybe catch some old memories as a child. His job as a boy when they smoked was to turn the hams and bacon, he was the baby of the family. So since he didn't use a wet cure or even cure, other than salt the first 2 weeks and sugar there after. I am thinking a salty rub would be right.

I used to have some actual maple sugar, wish I could find that!

I would have done crushed black pepper-corns but it seem he no longer likes pepper. (shrugs) Have you tryed the pepper bacon in the grocery stores?

BUT.... I am thinking that Tony's "More Spice" might work on a slab. Maybe some Cajun Power Garlic sauce on another.

I need to go back and re-read Craig's post, and also Bears on smoking. So nothing is etched in stone yet. When these two guys posted their ideas I would be not to smart to not want to re-read their opinions.

::EDIT:: LOL.. I am getting calls and letters......... Refered to above is MY Pops. I know there is a POPs here also, he helped me with the bacon a lot. But my Pops was Pops first to me, so you'll just have to follow closely to figure out which Pops is being refered too.....LOL.


----------



## foamheart (Jun 29, 2013)

themule69 said:


> Foam looks great. How long will you smoke them? What will you be using for smoke?
> 
> Happy smoken.
> 
> David


Thanks, I think everyone agrees that you smoke them till you fall in love with the color, however long it takes.

Originally I had thought hickory/apple, but now for some strange reason, probably Pop's and Craig's fault, I am thinking about apple on the bottom and corn cob on the top. Also, a twister hit bounced thru here this morning, and I have huge pecan limbs down that need to be addressed. I always say use whats local... I know its green, but with that much pecan when it drys I am gonna be using it instead of buying other flavors.

Did I mention it is fun? May have to sneak to Kat's yard and steal some of those tomatoes for a sandwich.....


----------



## foamheart (Jun 29, 2013)

Big Dee said:


> Foamheart,
> 
> Looks like a great start.
> 
> Dennis


Thanks Dennis, its fun and hoping Pop will get a kick out of it too.


----------



## gary morris (Jun 29, 2013)

Hi Foamheart, living in a city all my life I've only ever really tried shop brand bacon, which would be plain smoked or unsmoked, I've never tried it with peppercorns, but thought I'd give it a go, just to see.  I agree with you about the fun part, I think it's great especialy when we can talk about it with like minded people. 

Gary


----------



## foamheart (Jun 29, 2013)

When I got out of the service I realized that I wasn't the same as when I joined. Suddenly I didn't find it offensive to be called a country boy anymore. Some kids are just smarter than others, I was slow...LOL I swapped my big block Ford Fairlane and bought an old used pickup truck and it really suited me.

My mistake, I just noticed where you live. Most of the better deli's in this country carry slab bacon w/ crushed pepper corns. Its good, but I always had trouble with those peppers falling off in the skillet and I would notice them just after I had cracked my eggs. McCormick has a peppercorn melody with pink pepper corns in the mix which is supposedly a mild blend. But since Pop is off the black pepper these days I guess I'll will have to pass it by this time.

LOL.. I guess its good that its fun with three more sides awaiting me. Butcher actually told me this week that the first belly( this one I have) is on her. Interperted that means she has more in the freezer she needs to justify...LOL I really hope it comes out well so I can repay her kindness and offer her a slab. The neighbors are asking about the bacon now and when it'll be ready too. I would just like to make it good enough so that folks say how good it is/was.

I would never attempted bacon on my own, actually I was googling bacon/ ham smoking when I found this place. Its nice to know we are not the only one with the adiction. When enough folks get the addiction its then called a movement!


----------



## themule69 (Jun 29, 2013)

Foamheart said:


> When I got out of the service I realized that I wasn't the same as when I joined. Suddenly I didn't find it offensive to be called a country boy anymore. Some kids are just smarter than others, I was slow...LOL I swapped my big block Ford Fairlane and bought an old used pickup truck and it really suited me.
> 
> My mistake, I just noticed where you live. Most of the better deli's in this country carry slab bacon w/ crushed pepper corns. Its good, but I always had trouble with those peppers falling off in the skillet and I would notice them just after I had cracked my eggs. McCormick has a peppercorn melody with pink pepper corns in the mix which is supposedly a mild blend. But since Pop is off the black pepper these days I guess I'll will have to pass it by this time.
> 
> ...


Foam

Now i see why you want to come hot rod my car
	

	
	
		
		



		
			










Now back on subject. i have found that when i drop a care package back by my butcher and i call my order in a day or 2 in advance. I get a lot better cut of meat than what he has in the case. he now Knows i know what to do with a good cut of meat. After i took him some pork rind pellets. He has given me skins when i'm In and he has a big
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. When he say's see you in a few days.

Happy smoken my friend.

David


----------



## disco (Jun 29, 2013)

I am really enjoying this post. I look forward to more Qview! 

Thanks

Disco


----------



## foamheart (Jun 29, 2013)

I'll try Disco and thanks for checking it out.

Will be a couple a days though cause the ladies told me NOT to disturb them while they were resting and drying off. They seemed tried after at two week swim. Don't want to make 'em mad!

Besides gives me a couple a days to figure out what to do about the pecan tree limbs. I would love to clean the ends and tar 'em, then cut up those limbs and season. Everyone likes a nice pecan smoke. Limbs are around 12 to 16" thick.


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 29, 2013)

Looking forward to pics too.

I used pecan on my last bacon and love the taste of it.


----------



## foamheart (Jun 29, 2013)

Pecan is about my most favorite too Farmer. Since its free I am wanting to get a bit adventurous and expand my horizons. I have never ever used corncob, my Pop says they used it, and Pop's here has described using it. I gotta see what they are talking about. I have never had all these opportunties before because never used pellets and used what was available in the stick burner. So Pecan is my go to tried and true...... But then I just gotta have mesquite on a brisket, comes with my Texas heritage, or Hickory on a butt I was born in North Carolina, and thats some dang good pulled pork BBQ, BUT chicken and turkey are definately pecan. LOL

I am considering using two mild smokes I have been told, with apple under corn cob. I have really no idea what to expect. But I still have two days to decide.

Thanks for checking out the bacon Farmer. I am always open to suggestions.


----------



## woodcutter (Jun 30, 2013)

Looking forward to see how your salt rub turns out.


----------



## foamheart (Jun 30, 2013)

Ok, mine have been in the fridge now for 24 hours. They picked up a little salt but not much. Mildest bacon I ever had. But the best after taste ever, I can almost taste maple syrup when I lick my lips. I am assuming that the reason they burn so easy when I try to fry is due to the sugar in the brine. I had hoped this would clear up some as they dry out. It also maybe a little bit because of my hack job of slicing. I got the knives but I missed the 101 course on slicing bacon obviously. TGFB = Thank God For Butchers!













003.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jun 30, 2013






BTW after 24 hours my bacon is dry, but I was expecting some stick slim or something. Wheres this Pelligris or whatever its called? I had assumed it was going to form and then I could attach whatever spice using it as a glue. Now have to rethink before smoking. I had thought of maple syrup but that is just more sugar to burn. Maybe some of that good Cajun whiskey, Jacque Daniels, maybe I just want a taste though. Perplexing!


----------



## foamheart (Jun 30, 2013)

Woodcutter said:


> Looking forward to see how your salt rub turns out.


Thanks for dropping in and watching. I always feel better when the Guru's got my back.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 30, 2013)

A good Pellicle will be tacky to the touch, not slimey. It will also have a glossy sheen. Air circulation is key to forming a good pellicle. 

I have found with Pop's brine if you want additional flavor it is best to do a spice rub prior to forming or after forming the pellicle.


----------



## foamheart (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks DS, maybe some will show up by tomorrow. It feels the same as my skin does at the moment. It in a fridge with good circulation, or I thought so anyway. Course it was moved to the garage and replaced so it maybe a bit peckish for a time.

Thanks for the help DS, appreciated as always.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 30, 2013)

Sounding good Foamy!!!!

Here's a tip for your next batch, or anybody else who wants to listen:

I never square mine before curing & smoking. I square them in the slicer after they're smoked. That way I get all those tasty Bacon Ends to deal with!!!







Be Back,

Bear


----------



## foamheart (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks, Bear. I'll put that in my notes.....Guru's suggestions are always duly noted.

Ok, its Monday, the girls now are cold and want out the fridge. They are so dry, I am thinkin about suntan lotion. And settle for a massage. Since it cam out soooooo mild I am going to try rubbing it down with some liquid Garlic (just enough to massage in and make it slightly tacky). Then I am adding some "More Spice" (for more spice), and some salt. I ever so gently massage these into the meat.













001.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jul 1, 2013






I went out to lite the Smoker return and my meat is so happy its crying. The salt and spice seem to be drawing out the liquid from the cure! Had not thought of that. Hmmmmm........ well we'll see what happens, its a first time doing this and so far no problems. We will just be learning if it works.













002.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jul 1, 2013






Filling and loading the generator, I learned something digging in the archives here (I tell you guys this search engine only needs to be asked correctly to find out anything, well about smoking anyway). Seems Corn cob is a lighter and faster burning smoke, so instead of mixing it showed putting your secondary smoke in the generator first the topping it off with the corn cob. You'll burn it up too fast on the bottom and may cause problems with a hassle free smoke if mixed. My first time with corn cob, I'll bite.













003.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jul 1, 2013






Every time I see this or anyone elses picture I get that commerical in my head, with Bush Beans? "Roll that beautiful bean footage" Actually this was a re-light, see where it was lite and the lack of smoke? Its ok, I was watching for it.













004.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jul 1, 2013






Now we are loaded. That noise is the girls are excited and giggling. Note the new fire in the generator, actually it the third time, It was lite, blown out, lite blown out, and now blown to lite again. Yes, I did wear a belt and suspenders too!













005.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jul 1, 2013






This is a picture of my new patent pending generator protection diverter device.













006.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jul 1, 2013






Been smoking an hour with now a 1/2 opened vent, and the loader at half mast. Temperature in the smoker, 100 degrees. Think I'll kick it up a notch to 110.













007.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jul 1, 2013






Bonus footage, this is no doubt a smoke next year after being cut and seasoned and split. I am positive this one limb is at least a cord of pecan. I hate to drag it off into the burn pile and set it ablaze but I am not sure I will be into splitting wood anymore. That was back in the day that us guys though the girls got off on seeing us playing lumber jack.













008.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jul 1, 2013






I was lucky I guess it came forward and not back, that's the motor home shed behind this one.













009.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jul 1, 2013






 Well time to cook supper, so I'll try and get some more shots afterwards.

My plan of attack is to inch up the temp by 10 degrees every 2 hours. I assume that will run through the generators load. Then I can decide if I need another load of smoke while I let the girls rest in the fridge over night.

Thanks all and remember its now experiment because of the weeping ladies.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 1, 2013)

Lookin' Good Foamy---Great Post !!!

Like the Humor too!!!

Bear


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 1, 2013)

Hello Foam.  Great lookin bacon.  I can remember my Great Grandad ( Opa ) used corncob and oak sawdust in the smokehouse.  MAN, did that smokehouse smell GREAT and everything that came out of it tasted WONDERFUL.  I also gotta comment on the fact that you are well acquainted with my friend Mr John Daniels since you used his nickname of Jack; or actually the canjun pronunciation of Jacque.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Although it is good that we have a common acquaintance,  I'm afraid My British wife says to say she is fairly sure it is not cajun whiskey; unless your criteria is that if a cajun is drinkin it, then it must be cajun whiskey.  In which case she certainly understands your reasoning. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Although what does she know as she puts Diet Cola in her's.  Good Luck with the bacon my friend and thank you for the kind wishes.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## disco (Jul 1, 2013)

Looks great. Please keep the Qview coming!

Disco


----------



## gary morris (Jul 1, 2013)

Hi Foamheart, lovely post and a pleasure to read, the bacon looks wonderful, I'm sure it will taste fantastic.  Just thinking about it makes me dribble:)

Gary


----------



## woodcutter (Jul 1, 2013)

Looking good! Nice thread you have going here.


----------



## foamheart (Jul 1, 2013)

Thank you all, for the comments.

I can't see any thing that the weeping bacon is changing. The choice of the wood or the choice of the generator was solid. Six hours into the smoke, only the first line was used AND it had turned the corner. I am impressed Todd. So it's working well, much better than I expected, I worried the corn husk would burn out quickly. But since the sun's down, ( earlier at 100 set on the smoker it ran at 117 to 120) I turned the generator around and lit the other end again. So now I have the middle and the end smoking together. I didn't realize how much heat it gave off. The top slabs of bacon, the fat was getting too gushie ( I think that is a good scientific term, gushie, isn't it?).

I will check again on it in 30 more mins. don't want to hurt the girls now, nobody likes a sunburn. Cause it has really nice color already.

Care to see? The girls are starting to suntan, not that rub on stuff that comes off in the rain either, that Coppertone tan where the puppy pulls the little girls bottom down! I am into this for the smoke, but as much color as they got in six hours how could they stand forty? Better question, how can my neighbors stand it?













013.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jul 1, 2013






I learned the obvious, slabs with thick veins of fat are the hardest to maintain. The fat we all know breaks down first, that's why the brisket and butts are sooo tasty!  If you reduce the air flow using the vent looking for the perfect smoke, when trying to "Cool" smoke you are also causing more heat to remain trapped. Always smoke the thinnest slabs on the top, never the thickest. I am sure you would all know this, I told you earlier I am just a slow country country boy.

Picture below shows the generator turned around. While doing this two different neighbors dropped by, both bearing gifts and thinking how lovely fresh smoked bacon would be. And what a shame I had not replaced the chickens the foxes ate..... LOL













014.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jul 1, 2013






OK, the lady next door said, with fresh bacon some homegrown tomatoes would be appropriate. They were the last of her garden, the heat is killing everything here, her corn, cucumbers, okra, beans and peas all gone from the heat. IF you note 4 are heritage tomatoes, the other 2 are celebrity, the type everyone grows because the are the more heat resistant. They are also yuckie! But when the bacon is done, I foresee a BLT on the horizon.

Guessing I better start another side of sow belly pretty quick. Either that or find a better hiding place for my smoker.......LOL













010.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jul 1, 2013






Thanks again for checking in on me.

Be back soon with more I hope.

::EDIT:: if you enlarge the picture of the smoker you'll see that second row little chubby girl. Shes my measuring stick. Craig, I understand better now about why it is better to remove the skin afterwards, I should have never doubted a Guru. Noted and apprecaited, point well taken.

Update:: I had heard perviously that you could just light both ends of the smoke generator for more smoke. Nay nay I say if you are doing a cold smoke. The temp rose from from 105 to 110 to 137 when I just checked. Dug a fire break on the center pellet row (because its the widest) and backing it down to a single fire. If you are cold smoking and decide to double up on it, keep a close eye on temp.


----------



## themule69 (Jul 1, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> Sounding good Foamy!!!!
> 
> Here's a tip for your next batch, or anybody else who wants to listen:
> 
> ...


I agree Bear.

David


----------



## themule69 (Jul 1, 2013)

Foamheart said:


> Thank you all, for the comments.
> 
> I can't see any thing that the weeping bacon is changing. The choice of the wood or the choice of the generator was solid. Six hours into the smoke, only the first line was used AND it had turned the corner. I am impressed Todd. So it's working well, much better than I expected, I worried the corn husk would burn out quickly. But since the sun's down, ( earlier at 100 set on the smoker it ran at 117 to 120) I turned the generator around and lit the other end again. So now I have the middle and the end smoking together. I didn't realize how much heat it gave off. The top slabs of bacon, the fat was getting too gushie ( I think that is a good scientific term, gushie, isn't it?).
> 
> ...


Looks good Foam. I never get that color that fast. 40 hours+ was my last bacon. I will do longer next time. But i am using apple.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## foamheart (Jul 2, 2013)

David, I am using probably 2 parts apple to 1 part corn cob. It smells really nice. I have caught myself smelling my hands when I come back in the house. I believe if we could bottle it, we can put "AXE" out of business.

Back to the stats. Been smoking now about 10 hours, temp was up to 137, that is at night using the generator as intended. I have about a hour left on the smoker's autopilot and about the same of the pellets.  Very impressive, easily a 12 hours smoke with corn cobs and apple, with probably another hours worth of pellets I pulled away earlier to kill the heat, plus over an hours worth of double burn. Thats 14+ hours with corn con which was supposedly a super fast burn.

Ok, I know you didn't come by to hear me talk, here's the girls!













001.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jul 2, 2013






Think I'll let 'em sleep in the smoker tonight. They had a ruff day tanning at the beach today, Not even going to make 'em walk home. They can sleep on the beach. Tomorrow I'll decide if I want to continue. Although the meat (On the thin slabs), seemed to be getting dry. Maybe need another hot oil massage tomorrow.

Suggestions? Advice?


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 2, 2013)

Foamheart said:


> David, I am using probably 2 parts apple to 1 part corn cob. It smells really nice. I have caught myself smelling my hands when I come back in the house. I believe if we could bottle it, we can put "AXE" out of business.
> 
> Back to the stats. Been smoking now about 10 hours, temp was up to 137, that is at night using the generator as intended. I have about a hour left on the smoker's autopilot and about the same of the pellets.  Very impressive, easily a 12 hours smoke with corn cobs and apple, with probably another hours worth of pellets I pulled away earlier to kill the heat, plus over an hours worth of double burn. Thats 14+ hours with corn con which was supposedly a super fast burn.
> 
> ...


Color looks real nice, Foamy!!!

Since you had heat up to 120* & 137*, you don't need to go for 40 hours. Looks like the girls have had just about enough Sun.

My suggestion would be, When you remove them from the smoker, wrap them in plastic wrap & put them in the fridge for 48 hours, before slicing. Really adds to the overall flavor. And if you're going to use a meat slicer, put them in the freezer for 4 hours before slicing.

Bear


----------



## black (Jul 2, 2013)

-


----------



## woodcutter (Jul 2, 2013)

They are looking good!


----------



## foamheart (Jul 2, 2013)

Black, they wanted to go but they don't have a passport yet and ya know how long that takes.

I want to thank everyone for the help, the encouragement, and the interest. You've really made the difference.

Sooooooo its breakfast time! Even bacon cold is not pleasant to cut. Notice the color on the skin piece between the two pictures.













002.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jul 2, 2013






I have to agree with Emeril, you need smell-o-vision to really enjoy this, (and a good camera would help also).













003.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jul 2, 2013






Notes:

Although you can’t see anything the brining is where all the action is. Good brining taste is imperative.
Two days in the fridge after the brine is too much, the bacon physical dries out. ***Fans maybe used to decrease time needed***
You can rub and season between the cure but before smoke, remembering that salt will draw out fluids. Fluid encroachment did not seem to hurt the smoke, I didn’t even wipe it off.
Need to be friendly with the butcher; I cannot cut the bacon thin enough to enjoy it. Yes it’s the store bought teeth’s fault but if I am making bacon for me it matters.
You do not need to cut the sow belly into slabs. Whenever you do it, it’s for convenience, to fit in the bucket, to fit in the fridge, to fit in the smoker, to fit in the slicer. I thought about this, seems to me that if I square up prior to brine, it would better facilitate the permeation.
Corn Cob has sweet smoke and loads of color. Corn cob also has loads of fly ash.
Remember bacon should not be smoked for color, color is a secondary bonus.
Fat does not render at temperatures less than 140.
Fresh bacon burns worse than store bought; I will blame the sugar for lack of a better culprit.
Thin slabs should be smoked high in the smoker.
The pork skin is more easily removed after the smoke when the fat veins are less dense due to the heat.
Heat affects the smoke. 12 hours is too long. It drys out the meat of the bacon too much.
Conclusion: I don’t need Smithfield! A bit more salt in the cure, a bit less smoke, and I like corn cobs color but not the ash. Plus all the things my friends showed me. I really appreciate it.

Thanks everyone for the help and encouragement. Will send the bacon for slicing Friday. Damn my hands smell good. It’s amazing to me that I have not been molested smelling like this.

(now is when the credits should roll)


----------



## woodcutter (Jul 2, 2013)

Foamy, you can lay your slabs out on a rack in front of a fan to form the pellicle. It takes 2-4 hours and does a nice job. That will cut down on the refrigerator time and dry mostly just the outer skin. Enjoy your bacon!


----------



## foamheart (Jul 2, 2013)

Added and noted, Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## gary morris (Jul 5, 2013)

Hi Foamheart, your bacon looks lovely.  Hope you don't mind but I copied your notes for reference when mine is ready.  

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 5, 2013)

Nice Job Foamy!!!

You learn Fast----I agree with 11 of your 12 points!!

And that one is not a big deal !

Bear


----------



## foamheart (Jul 5, 2013)

Let me add two more notes, 13. Give the Bacon a day to cool in the fridge and then wrap in plastic some way to hold in moisture. It will also intensify the cure and smoke flavors. If you do not wrap, your bacon will dehydrate some and shrink. 14. Do not consider the bacon finished for at least another week, mine is still getting better with every new day so It might be better to say 2 weeks.

So Gary that is about it. I have already lost 3 of the 6 slabs. Neighbors! Sending 2 of the remaining slabs to the butcher this evening. She'll cut it for a slab and share it with her boss (another friend) BUT she is sending back another sow belly to start another......

It came out pretty well, but as always I know I can do it better!

BTW the longer this bacon sits the less it burns when cooking. in the beginning if it was in the skillet with the fire off it burnt, now I only cook it on the lowest setting but less black bacon on the sandwich.


----------



## gary morris (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks Foamheart, sounds like it's going to be a regular 'to do' thing,  this bacon makin, to keep a constant supply.  I've seen with bacon and cheese, they both get better with age, just like a fine wine.  We have to get a walk in fridge so we can store them - lol


----------



## foamheart (Jun 29, 2013)

I would like to learn to make great bacon because it seems my butcher cut me a good deal on bellys and I just can't ever miss a good deal. You know a guy like me I am sure.

So first belly cut up as best I could to square them up. I plan to do both a dry and a wet cure, but after forgetting to size my cuts to fit a gallon Ziploc, this will be the wet cure.

Pretty cleaned and cut sow belly.













Makin Bacin 002.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jun 29, 2013






Now we proceed with the brine, Of course I used Pop's.

1c Salt

1c brown sugar

1c white sugar

1T pink cure

I added some onion and garlic (not even a teaspoon) to follow my own advice about start minimalistic so you can know what you need to add.

As my good big crockery pot is currently in the service as a table to rest my PC on, I used one of the produce buckets I painstakingly cleaned. Plastic bag on top to ensure cure coverage.

The sow belly slabs seemed to enjoy there new cool pool.













Makin Bacin 003.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jun 29, 2013






12 days later and they wanted out! Said their little skin was about to pucker. Removed them, rinsed 'em, patted 'em down in the baby colander.













Makin Bacin 004.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jun 29, 2013






I understand a taste is usually tried at this point. So break out a knife since the slabs were still chilly cold they cut fairly well, but glad I got the butcher doing this for me now.













Makin Bacin 005.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jun 29, 2013






Into the the dutch oven. I know there is no sound, but let me tell yas those slices are making happy sounds. Makes me smile just hearing 'em.













Makin Bacin 007.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jun 29, 2013






Boy I really did take the minimalistic approach, they have taste but definitely NOT salty enough. everything else could probably double also. Maybe some "More Spice" ?













Makin Bacin 009.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jun 29, 2013






The ladies have gotten used to the cold so I stuck 'em back in the fridge to dry off for a couple of days. Probably smoke Monday or Tuesday. I will rub 'em down with some spice to see if it will buck up their mild taste a little. besides they always appreciate a good massage. That's it for now, I closed the door and gave 'em some privacy to dry off.

Got three more bellys in storage at the butchers. Did I mention how much fun this is?

Will update when I start smoking.

::EDIT:: Those few little pieces just looked too good not to cure and smoke, They will most definitely find there way into a bean pot.


----------



## gary morris (Jun 29, 2013)

Hi Foamheart, looking good!  I'm going the same way - minimum spices to the brine, did you get any of the onion and garlic come through with your tester slices?  

I haven't added any spices yet.  

What will you add for the rub, I've read some guys use cracked pepper, I'm going to use this.  From the qview's looks like some real nice bellies.

Gary


----------



## themule69 (Jun 29, 2013)

Foam looks great. How long will you smoke them? What will you be using for smoke?

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## big dee (Jun 29, 2013)

Foamheart,

Looks like a great start.

Dennis


----------



## foamheart (Jun 29, 2013)

Gary Morris said:


> Hi Foamheart, looking good!  I'm going the same way - minimum spices to the brine, did you get any of the onion and garlic come through with your tester slices?
> 
> I haven't added any spices yet.
> 
> ...


No, I didn't get any taste of onion or garlic specifically, although there is a good mild taste going on.

Rubs, I had definitely thought of a salt rub prior to tasting, why? Because I am doing this so Pop can maybe catch some old memories as a child. His job as a boy when they smoked was to turn the hams and bacon, he was the baby of the family. So since he didn't use a wet cure or even cure, other than salt the first 2 weeks and sugar there after. I am thinking a salty rub would be right.

I used to have some actual maple sugar, wish I could find that!

I would have done crushed black pepper-corns but it seem he no longer likes pepper. (shrugs) Have you tryed the pepper bacon in the grocery stores?

BUT.... I am thinking that Tony's "More Spice" might work on a slab. Maybe some Cajun Power Garlic sauce on another.

I need to go back and re-read Craig's post, and also Bears on smoking. So nothing is etched in stone yet. When these two guys posted their ideas I would be not to smart to not want to re-read their opinions.

::EDIT:: LOL.. I am getting calls and letters......... Refered to above is MY Pops. I know there is a POPs here also, he helped me with the bacon a lot. But my Pops was Pops first to me, so you'll just have to follow closely to figure out which Pops is being refered too.....LOL.


----------



## foamheart (Jun 29, 2013)

themule69 said:


> Foam looks great. How long will you smoke them? What will you be using for smoke?
> 
> Happy smoken.
> 
> David


Thanks, I think everyone agrees that you smoke them till you fall in love with the color, however long it takes.

Originally I had thought hickory/apple, but now for some strange reason, probably Pop's and Craig's fault, I am thinking about apple on the bottom and corn cob on the top. Also, a twister hit bounced thru here this morning, and I have huge pecan limbs down that need to be addressed. I always say use whats local... I know its green, but with that much pecan when it drys I am gonna be using it instead of buying other flavors.

Did I mention it is fun? May have to sneak to Kat's yard and steal some of those tomatoes for a sandwich.....


----------



## foamheart (Jun 29, 2013)

Big Dee said:


> Foamheart,
> 
> Looks like a great start.
> 
> Dennis


Thanks Dennis, its fun and hoping Pop will get a kick out of it too.


----------



## gary morris (Jun 29, 2013)

Hi Foamheart, living in a city all my life I've only ever really tried shop brand bacon, which would be plain smoked or unsmoked, I've never tried it with peppercorns, but thought I'd give it a go, just to see.  I agree with you about the fun part, I think it's great especialy when we can talk about it with like minded people. 

Gary


----------



## foamheart (Jun 29, 2013)

When I got out of the service I realized that I wasn't the same as when I joined. Suddenly I didn't find it offensive to be called a country boy anymore. Some kids are just smarter than others, I was slow...LOL I swapped my big block Ford Fairlane and bought an old used pickup truck and it really suited me.

My mistake, I just noticed where you live. Most of the better deli's in this country carry slab bacon w/ crushed pepper corns. Its good, but I always had trouble with those peppers falling off in the skillet and I would notice them just after I had cracked my eggs. McCormick has a peppercorn melody with pink pepper corns in the mix which is supposedly a mild blend. But since Pop is off the black pepper these days I guess I'll will have to pass it by this time.

LOL.. I guess its good that its fun with three more sides awaiting me. Butcher actually told me this week that the first belly( this one I have) is on her. Interperted that means she has more in the freezer she needs to justify...LOL I really hope it comes out well so I can repay her kindness and offer her a slab. The neighbors are asking about the bacon now and when it'll be ready too. I would just like to make it good enough so that folks say how good it is/was.

I would never attempted bacon on my own, actually I was googling bacon/ ham smoking when I found this place. Its nice to know we are not the only one with the adiction. When enough folks get the addiction its then called a movement!


----------



## themule69 (Jun 29, 2013)

Foamheart said:


> When I got out of the service I realized that I wasn't the same as when I joined. Suddenly I didn't find it offensive to be called a country boy anymore. Some kids are just smarter than others, I was slow...LOL I swapped my big block Ford Fairlane and bought an old used pickup truck and it really suited me.
> 
> My mistake, I just noticed where you live. Most of the better deli's in this country carry slab bacon w/ crushed pepper corns. Its good, but I always had trouble with those peppers falling off in the skillet and I would notice them just after I had cracked my eggs. McCormick has a peppercorn melody with pink pepper corns in the mix which is supposedly a mild blend. But since Pop is off the black pepper these days I guess I'll will have to pass it by this time.
> 
> ...


Foam

Now i see why you want to come hot rod my car
	

	
	
		
		



		
			










Now back on subject. i have found that when i drop a care package back by my butcher and i call my order in a day or 2 in advance. I get a lot better cut of meat than what he has in the case. he now Knows i know what to do with a good cut of meat. After i took him some pork rind pellets. He has given me skins when i'm In and he has a big
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. When he say's see you in a few days.

Happy smoken my friend.

David


----------



## disco (Jun 29, 2013)

I am really enjoying this post. I look forward to more Qview! 

Thanks

Disco


----------



## foamheart (Jun 29, 2013)

I'll try Disco and thanks for checking it out.

Will be a couple a days though cause the ladies told me NOT to disturb them while they were resting and drying off. They seemed tried after at two week swim. Don't want to make 'em mad!

Besides gives me a couple a days to figure out what to do about the pecan tree limbs. I would love to clean the ends and tar 'em, then cut up those limbs and season. Everyone likes a nice pecan smoke. Limbs are around 12 to 16" thick.


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 29, 2013)

Looking forward to pics too.

I used pecan on my last bacon and love the taste of it.


----------



## foamheart (Jun 29, 2013)

Pecan is about my most favorite too Farmer. Since its free I am wanting to get a bit adventurous and expand my horizons. I have never ever used corncob, my Pop says they used it, and Pop's here has described using it. I gotta see what they are talking about. I have never had all these opportunties before because never used pellets and used what was available in the stick burner. So Pecan is my go to tried and true...... But then I just gotta have mesquite on a brisket, comes with my Texas heritage, or Hickory on a butt I was born in North Carolina, and thats some dang good pulled pork BBQ, BUT chicken and turkey are definately pecan. LOL

I am considering using two mild smokes I have been told, with apple under corn cob. I have really no idea what to expect. But I still have two days to decide.

Thanks for checking out the bacon Farmer. I am always open to suggestions.


----------



## woodcutter (Jun 30, 2013)

Looking forward to see how your salt rub turns out.


----------



## foamheart (Jun 30, 2013)

Ok, mine have been in the fridge now for 24 hours. They picked up a little salt but not much. Mildest bacon I ever had. But the best after taste ever, I can almost taste maple syrup when I lick my lips. I am assuming that the reason they burn so easy when I try to fry is due to the sugar in the brine. I had hoped this would clear up some as they dry out. It also maybe a little bit because of my hack job of slicing. I got the knives but I missed the 101 course on slicing bacon obviously. TGFB = Thank God For Butchers!













003.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jun 30, 2013






BTW after 24 hours my bacon is dry, but I was expecting some stick slim or something. Wheres this Pelligris or whatever its called? I had assumed it was going to form and then I could attach whatever spice using it as a glue. Now have to rethink before smoking. I had thought of maple syrup but that is just more sugar to burn. Maybe some of that good Cajun whiskey, Jacque Daniels, maybe I just want a taste though. Perplexing!


----------



## foamheart (Jun 30, 2013)

Woodcutter said:


> Looking forward to see how your salt rub turns out.


Thanks for dropping in and watching. I always feel better when the Guru's got my back.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 30, 2013)

A good Pellicle will be tacky to the touch, not slimey. It will also have a glossy sheen. Air circulation is key to forming a good pellicle. 

I have found with Pop's brine if you want additional flavor it is best to do a spice rub prior to forming or after forming the pellicle.


----------



## foamheart (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks DS, maybe some will show up by tomorrow. It feels the same as my skin does at the moment. It in a fridge with good circulation, or I thought so anyway. Course it was moved to the garage and replaced so it maybe a bit peckish for a time.

Thanks for the help DS, appreciated as always.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 30, 2013)

Sounding good Foamy!!!!

Here's a tip for your next batch, or anybody else who wants to listen:

I never square mine before curing & smoking. I square them in the slicer after they're smoked. That way I get all those tasty Bacon Ends to deal with!!!







Be Back,

Bear


----------

